
Is Nintendo not phased by the next generation of consoles? - handlingelect
https://www.staticcatgames.com/2020/07/what-is-nintendo-playing-at.html
======
ArtWomb
Analysts' bias is "hard-core" / console centric. Pokemon Cafe Mix has been my
fave of Summer 2020. Nintendo could have a dominant position for many decades
making mobile games of superlative quality ;)

------
ThrowawayR2
It's "fazed", not "phased".

[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/fazed](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/fazed)

